# Stopover - detour



## ubernotes (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey everybody,

When riders add a stopover to the journey, there is a “confirm stop” button. Should I slide this when they finished their job at the stopover or as soon as we arrive at the stopover? 
Is there any difference at all? 

Cheers


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

ubernotes said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> When riders add a stopover to the journey, there is a "confirm stop" button. Should I slide this when they finished their job at the stopover or as soon as we arrive at the stopover?
> Is there any difference at all?
> ...


It doesn't make any difference.


----------



## Neilski (Jan 18, 2017)

I normally swipe when I arrive so I can see where I am about to head next. and if there is any issues, we can get that sorted by asking the passenger to update their destination. Rather than trying to handle this already on the road.


----------

